# Pink Nose?



## JMJ (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Our handsome boy Jax is now 10 months old and the light of our lives!
A few months ago we noticed his black nose was turning pink... see attached photo. I put it down to the digging in the cold, wet mud (winter here in Australia) - I've read before about "snow nose" so figured it might be something like that! Any ideas?
We've been to the vet heaps recently (desexing and a few minor complications!) and nothing has come up amiss...
Maybe it just makes him a little more unique!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have no idea why a dog's nose would change color.My white shepherd had a dark pink nose but he was born with it.Jax is gorgeous!I think the pink gives him character also


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh my goodness... I am no help but my is he adorable!! I love the smattering of pink, it adds character and even more to his cuteness!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Plastic dish?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm in Brisbane, winter here too, we took Nitro up to the Sunshine Coast and spent an hour playing in the surf this morning. Some information here may help:

SNOW NOSE OR WINTER NOSE IN DOGS - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Tilden is my second gsd whose nose has gone from dark to light to dark to mixed.... I no longer think anything of it. your pup is fine! and very handsome I might add!!


----------

